# 2Wire HomePortal 1700HW - Cannot maintain a steady stream on Wired.



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi, I have a 2Wire HomePortal 1700HW Router/Modem that I use in the house.
I would normally have 2 computers connected to it. 1 wired/1 wireless

After a good deal of testing with multiple computers, I have found that testing 3 different Cat5 Cables cannot maintain a steady internet speed. When loading pages/downloading images/files/watching streamed video.

I switched to wireless on this computer, using a USB Wireless Adapter, and that problem is gone. I, however am not too happy using wireless all the time. I am into PC gaming and there's the extra lag added when on wireless.

My Question, Is it time to replace my 2wire modem? Or could a setting im missing in the 2Wire home page that could fix the wired issue. I can't understand how it works fine on wireless but struggles on wired. 

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Update the network drivers on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Just an update on this issue. It took me ages but I think i have come to the issue.

It is the "Speed & Duplex" option in my Ethernet Cards properties. It was always set to "auto" always, yesterday, i changed it to "10 mbps full" and it seems to be working great.
I tried checking the other options "100mbps full/half and both of those seemed slow.
When i tried "10 mbps half" i got a quick blue screen of death .. 

Im back now on 10mbps full and it works perfect, just like how wireless worked the whole time. 

Any idea why I had to change this now? I had kept that option to "Auto" ever since i've had this computer. (Dimension C521)
I have a laptop (Dell too) that i had to change that exact setting too, and it works now.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would update the network adapter's driver to the current one.


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

I believe I do have the newest, i actually would like to find maybe an older driver version, its working fine at 10mbps but now reaching my 2Wire Modem loads slow, even though its right next to the computer.

I have a
Broadcom 440x 10/100
With Driver version: 4.60.0.0


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there a reason why loading my 2Wire Portal Home page thru (http://home) is really slow to load when I have my Ethernet Speed setting to *10mbps*

I switch to *100mbps or Auto* and its fast again, but my actual internet speed is inconsistent. It only works at full blast with the 10mbps full setting.

Any ideas?

What exactly is the difference in 100mbps and 10mbps, by that I mean.. Why can i get a constant stream of data using 10mbps but not 100mbps...?


----------

